# 16 guage deer slugs



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever shot a deer with a 16 guage slug....and what was the performance like. Where I go shooting for deer we push alot of bush so this year rather than bringing in my high powered scoped rifle I thought I would give my old Cooey model 84 single shot 16 guage in for a whirl...

Any comments appreciated! :roll:

*T*


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess no-one has ever used a 16 gauge slug....

Thanks anyways !
T


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ive never hunted with one, but my gun is dead nuts at 50 yds with a slug, if i was ever to use a shotgun for deer it would be my 16.


----------



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a buddy who has hunted with me for the last 20 years using an old 16ga Browning A5 26 or 28" modified barrel. He has killed more than his share of deer with this gun. I don't like the barrel length but hey, it works for him.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

i got a 16....never used slugs in it but i spouse it would work just as good as a 20 guage slug.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes, I have shot deer with a 16 guage. Illinois is a shotgun only state as well. I have an old JC Higgins 16 guage that was my fathers gun that he gave to me in 1987 or so when I first started deer hunting. I have it set up with just a cheap 4 power scope and have never had a problem killing deer with it. Just make sure and site it in and dont try to shoot too long of ranges. With the type of woods that I hunt, the longest shot I have ever attempted would be 55-60 yards or so.


----------

